# PX4 Compact and +P Ammo



## TenInchFryingPan (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I use Hornady Critical Duty 135gr +P 9mm ammo in my Beretta PX4 Compact?

I'm still new to handguns and looking for a high quality home defense cartridge. Wasn't sure if the +P would be an issue with my pistol.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta states that it's ok, but it will of course, hasten wear on your firearm......just me, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TenInchFryingPan said:


> Can I use Hornady Critical Duty 135gr +P 9mm ammo in my Beretta PX4 Compact?
> 
> I'm still new to handguns and looking for a high quality home defense cartridge. Wasn't sure if the +P would be an issue with my pistol.


Why of course. The PX4's w/ the rotating barrels are some of the strongest actions on the market. Of course any prolonged continual use of high pressure ammunition on any pistol may result in premature wear, but for carry and limited use to check functioning and accuracy it should be just fine, as a matter of fact the PX4's really like the hot stuff. Beretta has lightened the recoil springs on the compacts to shoot the soft stuff, but my early run compact w/ the original spring which was subsequently replaced wouldn't shoot anything but +p, nato and hotter ammo.


----------

